# A good supplier located in Florida for Lye



## chainapa (Mar 8, 2009)

If anyone is looking to purchase lye in bulk 25-kilo bags in Florida I have a good supplier with very reasonable prices. It will benefit anyone in Georgia and Florida for freight savings.
Chainapa


----------



## IanT (Mar 8, 2009)

definitely! im in Sarasota FL

where are you!?!?


hook me up! :*


----------



## TessC (Mar 8, 2009)

Semi off topic, but we're nearly neighbors, I'm in St. Pete.


----------



## sudsnbubbles (Mar 8, 2009)

Hey Ian T, I'm in Myakka. I do all my shopping in Sarasota


----------



## IanT (Mar 9, 2009)

sweeet! 

You may know of where i go to school then lol.... Sarasota School of Massage Therapy??


glad we have more FL'ers on here


----------



## Strongmind6 (Aug 19, 2017)

chainapa said:


> If anyone is looking to purchase lye in bulk 25-kilo bags in Florida I have a good supplier with very reasonable prices. It will benefit anyone in Georgia and Florida for freight savings.
> Chainapa



I know this is like 5 years old but where ??


----------



## Arimara (Aug 19, 2017)

Strongmind6 said:


> I know this is like 5 years old but where ??



I have not seen those people post since I started up here. You more than likely won't get an answer in this thread.


----------



## shunt2011 (Aug 21, 2017)

Strongmind6 said:


> I know this is like 5 years old but where ??


 
Essential Depot is located in Florida.  You won't get a response from the others as they haven't been here in a very long time.


----------

